# New stickers hit the desk



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

its only wax (oil slick vinyl)



#beads (oil slick vinyl)

GLOW IN THE DARK URLS

so these look white



but do this


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

liking the glow in the dark ones, how much are they?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

URL ones are smashin!

how do I buy one?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Send a PM to Whizzer and he'll sort you out

PM sent WHIZZER


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

bigalc said:


> Send a PM to Whizzer and he'll sort you out
> 
> PM sent WHIZZER


Cheers fella!

PM sent :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks cracking :thumb:


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Pm 'd you whizzer 🏻


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Those look great


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Same as above. Look really cool.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chaps


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The glow in the dark one looks way cool.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Would you like to see any other DW sticker in the glow ?


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

What size are the glow in the dark url stickers please.
Are they for inside the window
Thanks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DrH said:


> What size are the glow in the dark url stickers please.
> Are they for inside the window
> Thanks


external fit approx. 20cm long by 7mm high ( discreet )


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered two, so I'll see how they go.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Bill, order placed

AL


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks whizzer arrived today will get one in the dark too 🏻


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

got mine today will have to be the weekend before it goes on, thanks whizzer


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Put one of the new ones on Son's Car.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ looks great


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

bigalc said:


> Put one of the new ones on Son's Car.


Love that, nice and discreet

Need to find somewhere to put one of those on my back window, will have a look tonight!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

pmd

would love one of each


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

How much are they WHIZZER?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

just had a go of putting my glow in the dark one on, dont know what it is with me but can never get these type of stickers of the backing paper or i cant get the clear film off the letters,with out ripping the letters off giving up with them now,its nothing to do with the sticker its just me


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

How do I go about getting one of those stickers for my van please?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris221273 said:


> How do I go about getting one of those stickers for my van please?


PM Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Can I ask where you source the stickers from? I'm looking to get some made up for a new business and these look really good!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pm me and I'll speak to them for you


----------

